# Affluent/Poshest areas and poorest/most rundown areas of your city?



## nareik (Nov 23, 2013)

Here in Bristol England, Clifton is seen as the most expensive area. Houses can go in excess of £5,000,000 and 2 bedroom flats over £550,000. A lot of the buildings here are of Georgian architecture. Just east of the city centre is Lawrence Hill which is one of the most deprived areas in England where 60% of children under 16 are living in poverty. The area is very multicultural with over 80% of children in schools being from an ethnic minority.

CLIFTON


----------



## nareik (Nov 23, 2013)

House in Clifton










Clifton Suspension Bridge


----------



## nareik (Nov 23, 2013)

Lawrence Hill (can't find many pictures)


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Shaughnessy is the most expensive neighborhood in Vancouver, not all that exciting though, just some mansions


IMG_0474 by kettlemoraine, on Flickr


The notoriously bad area is the downtown east side 


Vancouver BC by Humerme1, on Flickr


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

Torontos wealthiest neighborhood is the Bridlepath, with houses probably averaging above $10 million.

Its a couple hundred of these type homes:









http://www.torontolife.com/daily/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/37highpt.jpg


the wealthiest urban neighbourhood and shopping area is Yorkville and Bloor street. 

Bloor street has more of the corporate retail, with Gucci, Louis Vuitton, etc, with Yorkville right beside it with more of the independent luxury retailers.

Bloor street:









Yorkville:









Toronto's poorest area is probably either Regent Park or Jane and Finch, but since Regent park is fast getting redeveloped and gentrified, I'll post a pic of Jane And Finch, an area with a couple of suburban apartment blocks like this one that are full of gangs and crime:


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

Well I'm from Islamabad, The capital of Pakistan. The urban population is shy over 1 million and most of the people living in the posh areas are either politicians or businessmen. Property in this city can go up to as much as 2 million dollars.

This particular road here is one of the most expensive in the city. It's an 8-10 km stretch and all houses on the road (to the right of the road) face the mountains.









The city is divided into sectors on a grid. It was build from scratch in the 60s and the most affluent sectors are the F sectors.
Here's an example of the kind of affluent property you'll find scattered throughout the city.

















































Since this city generally has low density houses, businesses have started renting out and/or buying out these houses. Restaurants and posh boutiques are amongst them.








These areas are also accompanied by local markets. The most posh of these is Kohsar Market, a favorite amongst foreigners.









The city has also seen a lot of development in the past decade. Medium and high density apartments are currently under construction. Most of these are very posh.

















This particular building is part of the Centaurus Complex. It's a mixed use real estate development situated in the heart of the city. One of the most expensive localities in the city.








It consists of residential towers on top and a mall at the base. The mall has some high end brands.

























Since this city is the federal capital, you don't see much poverty here. But the lower class slums are still existent. One of them has to be the French Colony.








Most of the people who live in this particular slum are Christians.
















Another slum would be the Afghan Colony a little outside the main city. It houses Afghan immigrants and is regularly used as a hideout by Afghan terrorists.

















The city also has some pretty shabby and run down shopping districts in the poorer sectors. The following is called the Karachi Company Market.


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

MansoorBashir said:


>


That would be an awesome paintball field


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I always find the posh areas, while often beautiful, very soulless and boring.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

London



*Affluent area:* Knightsbridge

- SW7 (the Knightsbridge code) has the highest property prices per square metre in London -


Executive Travel by PK Wright, on Flickr


Saturday Evening by tWm., on Flickr


AFS-080158.jpg by Alex Segre, on Flickr


Retro Kicks by tWm., on Flickr









Via StarDeLux





*Rundown area:* North Peckham/Walworth Estates

- the area contains the UK's largest sink estate (housing project/cité) -


Peckham Library by Flayvin, on Flickr


North Peckham Estate, Peckham SE15, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Kingshill, Heygate Estate by Will-Faichney-Photography, on Flickr


Looking towards Chiltern House from Latimer House by Will-Faichney-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

^to be fair those last pics are of the derelict apartment blocks from 2011, about to be demolished in a $1.5 billion scheme, hence the weeds, broken windows and vandalism. And Peckham - although the most crime ridden area in the 90s and early noughties is now the hippest part of town thanks to the new army of artists, nightlife and creatives priced out of the East End.

Peckhamania: http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle...e-town-in-londons-newest-hotspot-8739833.html





































Just look at all the upper middle class white people! It's practically Surrey on a boating day 











For the ugliest Id say Tooting-Morden imo, the poorest, Barking.

Barking:









http://s0.geograph.org.uk









www.prospectmagazine.co.uk








www.barkinganddagenhampost.co.uk









www.news.sky.com


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

8, 7, 6 and 16th arrondissements in Paris have long been known as among the poshest in the city. The architecture certainly lives up to this reputation.





































But to be honest, I much prefer the scruffy areas to the east.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'd say the Jane/Finch area and parts of Scarborough have the worst reputation here but I do not know them because they are far away from downtown and I don't have a car, but do know of some of the poorer/working class areas downtown in Toronto. There are no true slums in Toronto, but there are definitely areas that are down at heel. This is St Jamestown, which is fairly close to where I live:





































this area is on Davenport, but not the posh part:










There are pockets downtown that were once wealthy but slid into lower working class/poor. Most of them have been gentrified but there are still areas of lower Jarvis and Sherbourne that are quite poor. There are no abandoned houses or slums downtown because the cost of the land is far too high. This neighbourhood doesn't look bad, but the income level here is usually low. Despite that I wouldn't consider these areas to be
particularly unsafe or scary to walk around in:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Yorkville is the poshest shopping area, and definitely high end to live. It is also quite close to where I live:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

The Bridle Path/Post Road area is very wealthy, but more_ nouveau riche_. Everything is very showy, grand and expensive... but often somehow just misses the mark, and sometimes borders on high-end kitsch. I'd say it is sort of Toronto's version of Beverly Hills:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Rosedale is the poshest old-money neighbourhood, and to my eye infinitely more appealing than the Bridle Path area:























































the area around Casa Loma is quite posh:




























and Avenue Road is a posh uptown, urban address with smart old apartment buildings:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

the spliff fairy said:


> ^to be fair those last pics are of the derelict apartment blocks from 2011, about to be demolished in a $1.5 billion scheme, hence the weeds, broken windows and vandalism. And Peckham - although the most crime ridden area in the 90s and early noughties is now the hippest part of town thanks to the new army of artists, nightlife and creatives priced out of the East End.


Only 1 of the pics is of a derelict apartment block (Heygate). The others are of Aylesbury and North Peckham, which are both occupied.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

El_Greco said:


> But to be honest, I much prefer the scruffy areas to the east.


The north and northeastern areas (Montfermeil, Clichy Sous Bois etc) are far worse.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

This thread really needs to be on the next page. It's far too image heavy at the moment.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Taller said:


> Yorkville is the poshest shopping area, and definitely high end to live. It is also quite close to where I live


Jan pays quite well, I see. 

For the two different rich residential areas you posted, you should have made a little test and ask us which one is the nouveau riche and which one is the old money area. IMO architecture's ability to signify nuances of social status is amazing... And the test would have been a success.


----------

